# Teeth clenching?



## Faerie

Has anyone else noticed they're clenching their teeth? I notice it particularly at night but also in the day if I'm "concentrating" on something (ie starting at BnB, ha ha).
I'm pretty sure I didn't do this pre-pregnancy and I think it might explain some ringing in my ears I've been having.
Any tips on how to stop doing it?? Especially at night.


----------



## alice&bump

i do it! i've got no tips tho! i've also noticed i've been dribbling a lot too! i think i always used to do it, but its gettin worse!


----------



## Laura--x

I always do this !! I done it pre-pregnancy though.

I do it that much i get toothache afterwards :dohh: 

I just don't realise im doing it untill after lol.


----------



## topcat

Yes- me too! Before I found out I was pregnant last week I noticed I'd been clenching my teeth and my jaw felt really sore. I seem to do it when I'm stressed and tired. It's such a hard habit to break!


----------



## Fossey

I do it in bed I noticed this morning or was it last night anyway and i also noticed that sometimes when I clench like eating something chewy it hurts my head lol


----------

